# Awning Height



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,
We are looking to purchase a Chieftain G in the very near (just a matter of finding the right one!!!). At present we use a caravan porch awning via a j rail I put just above the rollout. This is at the max height of 2.5 metres.
Could anyone with a Chieftain or similar tell me the height just above the rollout, or is there a couple of inches to spare just below??. I'd really like to keep my trusty porch!

Ta in advance.


Creaky


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*awnings*

We have a Dakota and 18 months ago bought a Sunncamp porch style awning This was advertised as 2.4, it is a tad short but nothing to worry about. Other friends bought them after us and they seem to be OK as well. We like it because it is so light to carry and easy to put up. Hope your works out OK

Cheers

Marian


----------

